# I just added motion detection methods section to my website



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I just finished adding a motion detection methods section to my website.I have created how-to's for four different solutions. I sure one of them will meet your needs for prop triggering. Take a look and let me know if I missed anything or if something is not clear. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I will take a look, as I am in the need of a motion destection device. 

Thanks

Anton


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice writeups! Thanks


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Joe. Husband and I will sit down this weekend and start going over. He was just saying this morning that we had better get moving on this. I also just picked up some mp3s for my halloween stuff over the weekend, so your timing with the manuals is perfect. You prop guys are my heroes!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am glad that people will learn from them. Please show us what you make and I hope to be posting more info to the website but prob not until after Halloween. Crunch time is shrinking rapidly and I need to finish some stuff up as well. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Joe - you're the bomb. thanks for the how-to's. A lot of very helpful information.


----------

